# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Scenedesmus Acuminatus  o Acutodesmus pectinatus.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros sigo con mis análisis biológicos de todo tipo de aguas, esta vez la he recogido de un estanque de un parque. 
He encontrado en grandes cantidades a esta Chlorophyta que en un principio se llamaba  Scenedesmus Acuminatus y que después se le ha cambiado el nombre a  Acutodesmus pectinatus que según los científico es mas adecuado.

Unas fotos.





Me guardo una foto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (27-sep-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno os subo la foto que me tenia guardada, está realizada a 1000x.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (29-sep-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una foto del estanque donde recogí la muestra, este estanque está en el Parque de Maria Luisa. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (30-sep-2014),Los terrines (01-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días para finalizar este tema voy a subir una foto donde solo puedo decir que se trata del genero Scenedesmus  y que no se si se trata de la misma especie o de otra, lo que sí os puedo decir es que la foto la he tomado de la misma muestra.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (03-oct-2014),Los terrines (02-oct-2014),willi (04-oct-2014)

----------

